# IMP aerospace Nova Scotia



## Jansterb (Jul 3, 2008)

My husband has applied fro a job at IMP in Halifax Nova Scotia.

Has anyone else applied there ? if so how long did applications take to be processed by IMP? where you invited out for interview etc? any ideas of salary woud also be appreciated, in fact any info would be gratefully appreciared. Thanks Janet


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Jansterb said:


> My husband has applied fro a job at IMP in Halifax Nova Scotia.
> 
> Has anyone else applied there ? if so how long did applications take to be processed by IMP? where you invited out for interview etc? any ideas of salary woud also be appreciated, in fact any info would be gratefully appreciared. Thanks Janet


Hi Janet and welcome to the forum.

I am sure we are going to see a lot more Brits going to Canada, now that they are opening their doors to immigration.

I hope you can get some advice.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## catiaboy (May 17, 2010)

Don't let your husband make the mistake of working for IMP. Heartless, ruthless, ignorant are a few words that spring to mind. Really........don't do it.


----------



## Jansterb (Jul 3, 2008)

catiaboy said:


> Don't let your husband make the mistake of working for IMP. Heartless, ruthless, ignorant are a few words that spring to mind. Really........don't do it.


thanks for that, we's already decided against it, but appreciate the advice. janet


----------

